
Stripe creates a typechecker for Ruby - noelwelsh
https://twitter.com/darkdimius/status/1002049138366730240
======
noelwelsh
I guess this means types have "crossed the chasm". There isn't a mainstream
language / platform that doesn't have some form of relatively modern type
system.

------
ksec
I hope their RubyKaigi2018 presentation will be online soon.

